# I hate mats!!



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Argh I feel like a bad mummy! I am so rubbish at grooming. I try to brush and comb Blossom every other day but find it hard to keep her still as she hates it so much. I feel like I need 6 pairs of hands. At times I feel as though I'm on top of it then the next minute there are clumps of mats that I can't do anything with. Is it just me who has this problem. Looking at ur posts its like u all have very well behaved poo's who love a good groom lol. My little Blossom is loved and cared for soo much but when we go the groomers I always think they are going to say what a bad owner I am! Blossom is look grooming a sheep! Xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

*like grooming a sheep (excuse the typo) x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I totally understand and Biscuit hates to be combed too and his coat is very thick and woolly! I am so grateful that Honey, so far, has a much easier coat! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Mats will always happen. It's just about finding a coat length that you find managble. The older the dog get the thicker the coat gets. 


If she I jumping about just be firm with her. If you use a lead when grooming it gives you something to hold or you can tether her to something so she can't run off.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww biscuit looks so much like blossom too! It's impossible to get blossoms coat glossy, I have tried slipping a sardine in her dinner now and again in hope that it helps but to no avail, just soft poos and dirty bots! Doh.xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank, yeah I have had to put her lead on and tie her to the baby gate which is generally a little easier but still awkward for the hard to reach areas. I try to hold her firmly under my arm on the floor but she wriggles out...little monkey.x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a grooming table for Xmas & that has helped a lot. Before that, I used to put gisgo on a coffee table for brushing. He was always much better up on the table than on the floor - so if you have not tried that then give it a go. Also plenty of treats help. I also sometimes give gisgo a pizzle & brush him while he is enjoying that!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

I will try the table, thanks for recommending although i have visions of her diving off but worth a go.xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I truly believe coat type makes a difference. Betty is also thick and wooly...she tries her best to be good when being brushed but think it is actually quite uncomfortable for her. Ted's coats is much straighter and finer and brushes and combs just glide through his cost so has nothing to make a fuss about!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to struggle with Millie and tried tying her to a chair leg with her lead, but still she squirmed.

I moved her up to the table, putting a towel on it and she settled much better. I did consider getting a rubber mat for the table, but decided it probably wasn't doing my table any good. So in the end I plumped for a dog groom table. It does have an arm on it whereby I can tie Millie to it, but tbh I haven't done this. We just spend an hour grooming with Millie going round in circles or lying down, but I do manage to get her 90% groomed. 

I also keep a small pair of scissors by my bed, so when she's having a cuddle and I spot a tiny matt I simply snip it out.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I truly believe coat type makes a difference. Betty is also thick and wooly...she tries her best to be good when being brushed but think it is actually quite uncomfortable for her. Ted's coats is much straighter and finer and brushes and combs just glide through his cost so has nothing to make a fuss about!!


Yes, Biscuit is just like Betty and also tries to be good but I also feel that it must hurt him. No matter how gentle I try to comb him, it is just so thick to comb through and I have to use masses of detangling spray to make him feel more comfortable and less fidgety. I think I'm going to have to invest in a grooming table at some point as he keeps turning around on the dining table!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, Biscuit is just like Betty and also tries to be good but I also feel that it must hurt him. No matter how gentle I try to comb him, it is just so thick to comb through and I have to use masses of detangling spray to make him feel more comfortable and less fidgety. I think I'm going to have to invest in a grooming table at some point as he keeps turning around on the dining table!


we are in the same boat with Biscuit and Betty...lady is cotton wooly thick! and it just matts like crazy


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you Colin and Julie, I don't feel so alone on this now. I actually carry scissors in my dressing gown pocket so I can have a snip when we are snuggled up! Lol.

I don't suppose anyone has heard of a mars coat king? And does it work well on poos? Xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank u Jane and Mo. SHe is like brushing a big ball of cotton wool! Give me back the puppy fur pleeeeaaase lol.xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Thank u Jane and Mo. SHe is like brushing a big ball of cotton wool! Give me back the puppy fur pleeeeaaase lol.xxx


That how I describe trying to brush Betty...like trying to brush cotton wool!!!
Absorbs and holds wet and dirt like it too!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper hates it too, but is gradually learning to tolerate it! Hang in there and keep at it  luckily his coat hasn't changed yet so he isn't matting yet, dreading that day coming :O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two have very thick woolly coats. I brush them every other day and they don't enjoy it at all but they tolerate it because they know they get a treat afterwards. Detangling spray makes all the difference and I use loads of it. They like the smell and try to lick it off each other! I can't keep their coats too long as they will suddenly matt all over and then run the risk of being shaved by the groomer! As Kendal says you have to find a length that you can all live with and mine unfortunately can't have their coats very long.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey has had sooo many matts recently, I hope this is at its worst stage..

it took me nearly 2 hours last weekend to go through his coat, he's getting really thick and curly

well if I want to keep it long and shaggy then i have to keep up with his high maintenance grooming


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Its funny i was watching a grooming demo online (not cockapoo) and the groomer was doing a puppy cut. She said she gets it all the time where the owner says "i want full coat, keep the full coat" by the third groom " i dont want full coat" 


Long coat look lovely but they need work dayley. 

The coat doesnt get any easier. I have 4 cockapoos not 2 coats are the same my 2 eldist are both 6 years old gypsys coat is a battle she is like cotten wool and mats so quickly and she doesnt get dirty or run thrught bushes like my other girls as she spends more time with my mum.

Incas has the best coat she has a thick coat but a light clossy coat. She isnt too bad for matting exept for where her equafleece rubs round her legs. 

Echo is very strait but still.needs work as her ears and legs mat up.

Delta has a thick coat and it coars she mats like gypsy does but her coat is much thicker. 

Its always a good idea to take them a little shorter than you would like them as it meana the grow into the.length you like and you can keep it a bit longer before you need a full groom. 


It takes time to find a length you like. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------

